# Buying Car in Abu Dhabi



## seyase27 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi Guys, I stay in Abu Dhabi with a Dubai Visa i changed to this company recently 
But my driving license i received from Abu Dhabi earlier when i was in my previous Job.

My question is can I buy a car in Abu Dhabi with Abu Dhabi registration or I can buy is only from Dubai

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can buy a car from wherever you like - but it will normally need to be registered in the same Emirate as your visa.
The garage you buy from normally sorts all this out.
Cheers
Steve


----------

